# Fishing Line on Propeller Shaft



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Having annual maintenance done on the Yamaha F70 and found a little fishing line around the prop shaft. Everything looked ok, but there was just a little bit of water in the gear oil (but the color was fine). Should I pressure test the lower unit to make sure all the seals are ok?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> Should I pressure test the lower unit to make sure all the seals are ok?


If you can remove the drain plug without the gear oil running out then the seals are holding. But I would still top it off with gear oil, and check for water before your second trip from now. (Give water time to settle after first trip)


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Anybody know what it should cost to pressure test and re-seal the lower unit on an F70?


----------

